#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Буддийская литература >  > > >  >  >  Померанц Г. С. “Некоторые течения восточного религиозного нигилизма”

## Юй Кан

*Померанц Г. С. “Некоторые течения восточного религиозного нигилизма” (Диссертация)*

Содержание

Предисловие . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 4
Предисловие автора . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .  5
Введение. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 6
Глава 1. Дзен и его наследие. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 15
Глава 2. Джидду Кришнамурти и проблема современного
религиозного нигилизма. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 122
Глава 3. Язык религиозного нигилизма. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 193
Глава 4. Европоцентрическая модель религии
и «парадоксальные» религии Востока. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 243
Использованная литература. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 302

----------

Shus (27.11.2017), Балдинг (27.11.2017), Кеин (30.11.2017), Михаил_ (28.11.2017), Шуньяананда (26.11.2017)

----------


## Vega

Ой, не дай Бог, этого Померанца читать..
Критик критиков...

----------


## Юй Кан

> Ой, не дай Бог, этого Померанца читать..
> Критик критиков...


Почему "критик критиков" -- это плохо? : ) Это же просто ярлык, как бы за что-то клеймящий, но ничего не объясняющий...

----------


## Vega

Это не ярлык, а ниша  в науке такая...

----------

Фил (27.11.2017)

----------


## Фил

> Это не ярлык, а ниша  в науке такая...


Компилятор?

----------


## Юй Кан

> Это не ярлык, а ниша  в науке такая...


Да, я же сразу и проверил: не ниша ли? : )) И сразу убедился, что -- да: ярлык, служащий в кач-ве ниши, в какую, в общем случае, заносят тех, кого не любят : )...
Но при чём тут Г. С. Померанц? Обоснуйте, плз.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Просто эта диссертация написана ещё в 1968 году, в то время в Союзе вообще работ по Дзэн ещё небыло, да и контактов с Дзэн небыло.
Вот там оно всё в кучу и Джидду Кришнамурти, и нигилизм и ещё много чего непонятого иль непонятного.

Написал при всём уважении к первопроходцам и пионерам первооткрывателям буддийских учений на западе, но на дворе уже 21 век и буддийские учения уже пришли на запад непосредственно от азийских первоисточников.

----------

Vega (27.11.2017), Михаил_ (28.11.2017)

----------


## Юй Кан

У кого в кучу, у того -- в кучу. : )
А во Введении к диссертации автор, как и положено, даёт (для тех, кто будет читать : ) определение базового термина:

Тема этой диссертации – восточные религиозные учения,
проникшие на Запад и распространившиеся там, по-видимому,
именно потому, что они не укладываются в рамки европейских
представлений о религии. Учения, в которых нет принятых на
веру ценностей, нет обязательного почитания бога (или другого
высшего существа), нет веры в райское блаженство и адские
муки, нет стремления к личному бессмертию. Это мистические
учения; в центре их стоит переживание мира как распредмечен-
ного единства, снятие противоположностей субъекта и объекта,
добра и зла. Все слова и знаки, придуманные для передачи
религиозного чувства, с их точки зрения только мешают и
должны быть отброшены. Подобно тому, как иконоборцы раз-
рушали статуи и картины, изображавшие бога, последователи
парадоксальных религиозных учений Востока стремятся раз-
рушить интеллектуальные иконы, священные штампы языка.
Символом религиозного абсолюта становится отрицание («не
это, не это!»), отсутствие всякого знака («знающие не говорят,
говорящие не знают»)2 или абсурдное сочетание терминов («не
утверждая и не отрицая, скажи мне истину дзэн!»). *Такую
практику мы предлагаем назвать знакоборчеством или рели-
гиозным нигилизмом.*
Если же кто привык к зап. переводу термина, означающего по сути, "разрушение/уничтожение самости", как "нигилизм" -- им надо бы не умничать, а тщательнее вникать в сказанное во Введении.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (27.11.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> У кого в кучу, у того -- в кучу. : )
> .


Ну всёж надо принимать во внимание и год написания и то что тематика была новой и неисследованной и без наработанной базы.

И те советские реалии, а это относительно того, что в диссертации используются именно западные течения ориентированные на восточную мысль и немного нэовосточных ориентированных непосредственно на тот запад.
Там разбор ведь в основном через такую призму.

(да и напр. тот же теософский проект, давший миру Джидду Кришнамурти, уже давно канул в лету и о нём мало кто и знает, да и самого Д. Кришнамурти уже нет)

----------


## Юй Кан

> [...]
> (да и напр. тот же теософский проект Джидду Кришнамурти уже давно канул в лету и о нём мало кто и знает)


Чепуху же пишете чуть не в каждом посте...
Теософы "открыли" Кришнамурти и помогли ему получиться образование и известность, но сам он, повзрослев, достаточно быстро отошёл от теософии...
И книги его до сих пор издаются даже на русском, и до сих пор существуют школы, основанные на его идеях.
Почитайте о Кришнамурти хотя бы в Вики?

----------

Балдинг (28.11.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Чепуху же пишете чуть не в каждом посте...
> Теософы "открыли" Кришнамурти и помогли ему получиться образование и известность, но сам он, повзрослев, достаточно быстро отошёл от теософии...
> И книги его до сих пор издаются даже на русском, и до сих пор существуют школы, основанные на его идеях.
> Почитайте о Кришнамурти хотя бы в Вики?


Да поспрашивайте людей, интересующихся традиционными буддизмом и индуизмом - кто знает Джидду Кришнамурти ? : )
(история коего и тому что он учил мне  хорошо знакомы и без Вики)

А пишу то что, в этой диссертации разбираются именно нэо течения известные в то время на западе, а не традиции буддизма или индуизма.
*И на такой базе делаются выводы.*
Причём с учётом противостояния Союза и того запада.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Да поспрашивайте людей, интересующихся традиционными буддизмом и индуизмом - кто знает Джидду Кришнамурти ? : )
> (история коего и тому что он учил мне  хорошо знакомы и без Вики)


Зачем  мне кого-то спрашивать, вроде Вас, путанного разговорщика чуть не на любую тему, поверхностно интересующегося, чем ни попадя?
Знающий же не слухам, а фактически -- никогда не стал бы писать, будто Кришнамурти это теософия.
Он-то как раз и учил тому, что не нужно привязываться ни к какой философии, религии или учению...




> А пишу то что, в этой диссертации разбираются именно нэо течения известные в то время на западе, а не традиции буддизма или индуизма.
> *И на такой базе делаются выводы.*
> Причём с учётом противостояния Союза и того запада.


Мать честная... %) Вам, похоже, осуждать все и вся (от неча делать, что ли?) -- хлебом не корми...
Неужто не хватает ума или внимания уяснить себе, что обсуждаемая диссертация -- текст и не идеологический (невзирая на её игнор научными кругами), и не рассчитанный на "разбор" тех или иных традиций?
Но для уяснения всего этого надо хотя бы прочесть её, и лучше -- с карандашом в руках... А то идёт пресловутое "Книгу не читал, но мнение имею!".

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Мать честная... %) Вам, похоже, осуждать все и вся (от неча делать, что ли?) -- хлебом не корми...
> !".


И где Вы  осуждение увидели %)
Странно однако (

----------


## Владислав Бро

Как будто с 1968 года много кто писал о дзэне лучше в России, чтобы так критиковать Померанца. Вы Абаева ещё не читали, наверно. Уцепились за название и Кришнамурти, сам текст про дзэн не читая даже. Померанц разбирался в дзэне точно поболее многих форумных корифеев тут, хоть с научной, хоть с внутритрадиционной точки зрения.

----------


## Vega

> Компилятор?


_И потому туман вдали
роднее нам, чем род и племя.
И внятней голосов земли_

Очень коротенькая цитата, но достаточно точно обобщает.

----------

Фил (28.11.2017)

----------


## Юй Кан

На полях.
Узнал об этой диссертации благодаря ненароком увиденному интервью в "Белой студии" с Эд. Артемьевым.
Там, рассказывая о музыке к "Сталкеру" Тарковского, Артемьев вспоминал, как при подготовке съёмок Андрей дал ему почитать эту диссертацию, ходившую тогда в машинописных копиях. И диссертация оказало, как будто, на композитора очень сильное влияние... (См. с 23-й мин. здесь.)
Забавная деталь: там он говорит, что сразу проник в суть коана о хлопке одной рукой (именно так, хотя в коане говорится о хлопке одной ладони)... Не буду пересказывать. : )

----------

Владимир Николаевич (28.11.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> почитать эту диссертацию, ходившую тогда в машинописных копиях. И диссертация оказало, как будто, на композитора очень сильное влияние... ( )


На полях.
О то Вы должны и понимать, что для того чтоб обсуждать данную работу, необязательно читать именно это издание.
Эта диссертация вообще оказала влияние на фильм "Сталкер".

----------


## Юй Кан

> Эта диссертация вообще оказала влияние на фильм "Сталкер".


Неправда, ибо доказать такое "вообще" невозможно. Ну, не суть...

----------


## Шуньяананда

> Просто эта диссертация написана ещё в 1968 году, в то время в Союзе вообще работ по Дзэн ещё небыло, да и контактов с Дзэн небыло.
> Вот там оно всё в кучу и Джидду Кришнамурти, и нигилизм и ещё много чего непонятого иль непонятного.
> 
> Написал при всём уважении к первопроходцам и пионерам первооткрывателям буддийских учений на западе, но на дворе уже 21 век и буддийские учения уже пришли на запад непосредственно от азийских первоисточников.


Брошюра Завадской "Восток на Западе" вышла в 1968 году.Но до этого много чего о чаньском искусстве и философии было опубликовано!!И Еще вы  забываете,что это время самиздата,а с этим было все о кей.
Офишл что то опубликовать,вывести из подполья-пусть в причесанном виде,сверхзадача многих авторов того времени!!!

----------

Владимир Николаевич (28.11.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Брошюра Завадской "Восток на Западе" вышла в 1968 году.Но до этого много чего о чаньском искусстве и философии было опубликовано!!И Еще вы  забываете,что это время самиздата,а с этим было все о кей.
> Офишл что то опубликовать,вывести из подполья-пусть в причесанном виде,сверхзадача многих авторов того времени!!!


Так вот о чём и пишу, что и здесь более исследование именно такого явления, как Восток на Западе или можно ещё сказать Восток для Запада, причём конкретно характера этого явления свойственного  для того времени середины прошлого века.

----------

Шуньяананда (28.11.2017)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Так вот о чём и пишу, что и здесь более исследование именно такого явления, как Восток на Западе или можно ещё сказать Восток для Запада, причём конкретно характера этого явления свойственного  для того времени середины прошлого века.


Опять чудится в одном -- другое: вместо исследования некоторых течений восточного религиозного нигилизма, предложенного автором труда, пошло вдруг обобщательное вширь, да не просто вширь, а -- суженное до локального момента... %)
В тексте речь идёт о религиях как таковых, а не об их западных версиях (на тот момент таких версий практически не существовало)...
И -- слабо не выдумывать, не вникая в сам текст, "конкретный характер этого явления, свойственный...", а просто изучить список литературы, завершающий диссертацию, в коем масса восточных имён?

Наконец, и по сей день, действительно, на русском нет более монументального труда, посвящённого чань/дзэн-буддизму. Хотя появились переводы книг, использованных уже тогда А.С. Померанцем, вроде книги А. Уоттса... Однако и они -- не дзэне на Западе, а о дзэне как таковом.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Наконец, и по сей день, действительно, на русском нет более монументального труда, посвящённого чань/дзэн-буддизму. Хотя появились переводы книг, использованных уже тогда А.С. Померанцем, вроде книги А. Уоттса... Однако и они -- не дзэне на Западе, а о дзэне как таковом.


Просто, как бы это Вам сказать, чтоб не задеть ни чьи чувства:

В реальности есть и был другой Чань\Дзен , традиционный, напр. в Китае и Корее, и он не таков как в книге пишется, и не таков через который Вы возможно прошли.
Там напр. нет тех  пунктов о которых написано у автора дисертации и небыло, ведь:
Там с уважением относятся к священным символам.
Изучают тексты и получают образование, в том числе и высшее буддийское.
Там существуют прекрасные формы религиозной практики.
и есть и было противоположное тому что пишет автор.

Но вот то всё присутствовало в восприятии Дзен в западной культуре в середине прошлого века и вполне было и в СССР, вплоть до выражения Дзен в субкультуре "жизнь корейка и цена ей копейка". 

В Японии вот есть определённая специфика мировоззрения могущая показаться такой нигилистической(использую вкладываемое в это слово значение автора диссертации), но и там Дзен ничем в этом не отличается от остальных шести(пяти) официально признанных традиционных форм буддизма. И это скорее общие особенности японского мировоззрения, да и нигилизм именно по тем пунктам что обозначил автор отсутствует.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Просто, как бы это Вам сказать, чтоб не задеть ни чьи чувства:
> 
> В реальности есть и был другой Чань\Дзен , традиционный, напр. в Китае и Корее, и он не таков как в книге пишется, и не таков через который Вы возможно прошли.
> [...]
> В Японии вот есть определённая специфика мировоззрения могущая показаться такой нигилистической(использую вкладываемое в это слово значение автора диссертации), но и там Дзен ничем в этом не отличается от остальных шести(пяти) официально признанных традиционных форм буддизма. И это скорее общие особенности японского мировоззрения, да и нигилизм именно по тем пунктам что обозначил автор отсутствует.


Ой, я Вас умоляю... Перестаньте, наконец, генерить туман и напишите хотя бы внятную брошюру о конкретных формах ясно грезящегося Вам чань/дзэна, чётких регионах их обитания, их наставниках и т.д.? Дабы дополнить сказанное в диссертации А.С. Померанца, ибо отменить или опровергнуть её невозможно. : )

Заодно: уже не первый заюзанная Вами в БФ фраза "жизнь корейка и цена ей копейка" -- исключительно Ваш продукт, т.к. в классическом виде (как, скажем, в "Герое нашего времени") она звучит иначе: "Натура — дура, судьба — индейка, а жизнь — копейка". И она -- о другом, не имеющем отношения ни к какому чань/дзэн...

Тему же -- закрываю, дабы не провоцировать Ваши очередные потоки сознания.

----------

